# PDF converters?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't submit my thesis without having to convert it to PDF! D:

I would have used OpenOffice, but it doesn't like pictures so it's a no go.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 3, 2010)

There are any number of free PDF printers out there. My personal preference is this one.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/

(Watch out for stupid browser toolbars.)


----------



## Runefox (Jun 3, 2010)

CutePDF Writer is pretty good, and acts as a printer. It actually works better than the official Adobe PDF "printer", and it's free. It'll ask you to download and install Ghostscript - That's fine and necessary. Ghostscript is open source software, and none of any of this comes with spyware.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 3, 2010)

Jesus Christ, people.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pdf+converter


----------



## net-cat (Jun 3, 2010)

I would normally agree with that, but "PDF conversion" is one of those things where there are hundreds of different shareware and/or malware authors out to make a quick buck flooding the marketplace with identical products. (Usually complete with nag screens and/or spyware.)

99.9% of them are based on Ghostscript, probably in gross violation of its license, too.

I know PDF Creator is good (save for its stupid browser toolbar.) I also know CuteWriter is good. (At least, it was years ago when I used it.)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 3, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Jesus Christ, people.
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pdf+converter



Um no. Do you really think I'd ask if I found it in Google? Did you even fucking CHECKED the google results YOURSELF? Hell, even torrents don't have a working PDF converter!

Anyway I just realized that Macromedia offers web conversion but you need to be a member and you have some 5 or so documents per day limit.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 3, 2010)

... or maybe the solutions Runefox and I suggested?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, but I was able to convert the files I needed before I saw this topic's replies


----------



## Nollix (Jun 3, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um no. Do you really think I'd ask if I found it in Google? Did you even fucking CHECKED the google results YOURSELF? Hell, even torrents don't have a working PDF converter!
> 
> Anyway I just realized that Macromedia offers web conversion but you need to be a member and you have some 5 or so documents per day limit.



Um yes. I just tried the very first result and it worked fine. Stop being an idiot.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 3, 2010)

What do you mean Openoffice doesn't like pictures? I've made plenty of pdfs with openoffice and including pictures. I do it because pdfs are identical everywhere so I canbe confident when I print. If I use .odt files then some computers can't open them or mess up the formatting.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 3, 2010)

I think it's most likely probably cause if you use larger pictures in an oc document like vertical pictures then it will only show half of it. Trust me i did this before and the only way to paste such pictures is to resize it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 4, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Um yes. I just tried the very first result and it worked fine. Stop being an idiot.



Did you even read this?


----------



## Nollix (Jun 4, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Did you even read this?



You're obviously doing it wrong, because I didn't have to do any of that to convert my file.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 5, 2010)

Nollix said:


> You're obviously doing it wrong, because I didn't have to do any of that to convert my file.



Considering that a thesis takes up 60+ pages, you're giving a big WTF

who the hell converts pdf for a measly few pages?


----------

